# Peacekeeping



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 14:04:05 -0500*
Anyone know what‘s comprising that force being sent to Ethiopia  
Eritrea?
Anyone know what‘s 
comprising that
force being sent to Ethiopia amp Eritrea?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 22:25:25 -0500*
The following is taken from a Canadian Blood Services poster that I 
received:
*******************************************************************
If you knew
one hour of your time
could save
someone‘s life....
Would you help?
In just one hour, you could save as many as four lives. Please help by 
giving blood.
Your Assistance needed this Holiday Season ....
BLOOD DONORS NEEDED TO SUPPORT CANADIAN PEACEKEEPERS ABROAD.
Canadian Blood Services is requesting members of the public to consider 
making a blood or plasma donation to assist in rebuilding inventory 
levels to help support members of Canada‘s military based in Bosnia. 
Each week a national standing order is completed and shipped to assist 
and save the lives of Canadian Peacekeepers in the event of injury in 
training or in the line of duty. Family and friends of Canadian 
Peacekeepers are encouraged to call 1-877-44BLOOD to find out how they 
can assist.
All blood donors can actively support Canadian personnel overseas by 
visiting a blood donor clinic. Currently a need exists for Type O and 
Type A blood donors to meet demand within Canada and to assist in 
meeting the standing order for Canadian personnel.
All eligible donors regardless of blood type are welcome to donate.
***********************************************************************
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
The following is taken from a Canadian 
Blood
Services poster that I received:
****************************************************************
***
If you knew
one hour of your time
could save
someone‘s life....
Would you help?
In just one hour, you could save as 
many as four
lives. Please help by giving blood.
Your Assistance needed this Holiday 
Season
....
BLOOD DONORS NEEDED TO SUPPORT CANADIAN 
PEACEKEEPERS ABROAD.
Canadian Blood Services is requesting 
members of
the public to consider making a blood or plasma donation to assist in 
rebuilding
inventory levels to help support members of Canada‘s military based in 
Bosnia.
Each week a national standing order is completed and shipped to assist 
and save
the lives of Canadian Peacekeepers in the event of injury in training or 
in the
line of duty. Family and friends of Canadian Peacekeepers are encouraged 
to call
1-877-44BLOOD to find out how they can assist.
All blood donors can actively support 
Canadian
personnel overseas by visiting a blood donor clinic. Currently a need 
exists for
Type O and Type A blood donors to meet demand within Canada and to 
assist in
meeting the standing order for Canadian personnel.
All eligible donors regardless of blood 
type are
welcome to donate.
****************************************************************
*******
MikeThe Regimental 
Roguehttp://regimentalrogue.tripod.
com2001
Canadian Military History 
Calendar
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 22:32:33 *
Any of you hear about whats going on in Indonesia? The soldiers and police 
have been overwhelmed. I wonder if it will be a future spot for a U.N. or 
NATO peacekeeping operation? Any thoughts?
Pete
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Officers‘ Baton
>Date: Sat, 24 Feb 2001 08:52:21 -0800
>
>
>"Baton. The baton or staff of Greek and Roman times was originally
>a simple piece of wood, useful for indication or, it is said,
>for secret messages with the paper wound round the staff. Although
>the baton evolved on the Continent British generals had to be
>content with a wooden staff until the Prince Regent congratualeted
>the Duke of Wellington after a victory as having ‘won his baton‘.
>When the Duke pointed out that there was no baton, one was specially
>made for him and they became available for other officers. The
>rank badge of general officers contains a baton crossed over
>a sword and field marshals have two crossed batons as a badge."
>- W.Y. Carman, FSA, FRHistA, A Dictionary of Military Uniform,
>1977
>
>
>
>--- Original Message ---
>"The MacFarlanes‘"  Wrote on
>Fri, 23 Feb 2001 19:21:54 -0700
>
>While we are on the subject of RSMs, DSMs, QMSIs. etc., maybe
>we could have some history/trivia on drill canes, vs pace-sticks
>what about those little Officers‘ batons. etc.?
>MacF
>
>
>
>-----
>Sent using MailStart.com   http://MailStart.Com/welcome.html  
>The FREE way to access your mailbox via any web browser, anywhere!
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

